# Sudamérica/sudamericano o Suramérica/suramericano



## Manuel Julbe

¿Por qué se empeña la gente en decir Sudamérica cuando el punto cardinal es Sur, y no ¿"Sud"?
¿No sería más correcto decir Suramérica?


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola, y bien venido al foro!

Esto es lo que dice la RAE:



> *sud.*
> *1.* m._ Am._ p. us. *sur.*
> 
> *sud-.*
> (Cf. _sur_).
> *1.* elem. compos. Significa 'sur'. _Sudoeste, sudafricano._
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 Además, la r y la d están estrechamente relacionados desde un punto de vista fonético.

Espero te sirva.


----------



## Sofia29

Por si te interesa, del Diccionario Panhispánico de Dudas:

*"Sudamérica*. Tanto _América del Sur_ como _Sudamérica_ son designaciones geográficas válidas del subcontinente americano que engloba los países situados al sur del istmo de Panamá (...) La variante _Suramérica_ es también válida, pero menos frecuente..."

Todas son válidas.


----------



## Honeypum

Y a los oídos suena mucho mejor "sudamérica" que "suramérica"


----------



## Fernando

A mí también, pero Sudamérica se ha contaminado del francés (Sudamerique, creo), Suramérica es más castizo (o criollo, si querés): Sur+América.

Como dice Sigianga la r deriva en d con mucha frecuencia.


----------



## Honeypum

Mmmm... pues no lo sé, la verdad.

Suramérica no me suena a criollo, la gente de Sudamérica decimos que somos de Sudamérica, no de Suramérica.


----------



## [ Manzanitah ]

Sudamérica suena (y se ve) mejor, y ambas posibilidades parecen ser correctas, por lo que queda a elección propia.


----------



## Honeypum

¡Bienvenida Manzanitah!
Como buena argentina, Sudamérica te suena mejor...


----------



## [ Manzanitah ]

Honeypum said:


> ¡Bienvenida Manzanitah!
> Como buena argentina, Sudamérica te suena mejor...



Síp, suena mejor xD

Y gracias por la bienvenida  Pensé aclarar en el comentario que era nueva, pero me dio vergüenza =P


----------



## Jellby

Sudáfrica, sudeste, sudoeste... son válidos.


----------



## tatius

Me sumo a los americanos: "sudamérica" es mi elección.

Además, según la RAE, "sur" viene del francés "sud" por lo que no es una contaminación francesa sino un origen francés. Parece que la d deriva en r.


----------



## Aviador

Dando una mirada a los útimos mensajes del foro, me encontré con algo que me causó muchísima curiosidad.
En el hilo _Ayer le llamé a Terula_, Maenad pone _"sur america_" (sic). En los siguientes mensajes, nadie se da por enterado, pero, más abajo, ManPaisa (de Clombia) escribe _"Sudamérica"_ y recordé que hace un buen tiempo, leyendo un diario español en internet, me sorprendió ver escrito _Su*r*américa_.
A raiz de lo anterior, acabo de buscar en el DRAE en línea el término _sudamericano_ y, con asombro, vi que remitía a _suramericano_. Además, en la definición bajo _suramericano_ dice "_Natural de Suramérica o América del Sur_". Es decir, ¡no considera válida la forma _Sudamérica_!, deduzco.
Hasta ahora pensaba que las formas mayoritarias en el mundo hispanohablante eran _Su*d*américa_/_su*d*americano_ y que _Su*r*américa/__surame*r*icano_ eran exclusivas de Colombia, Venezuela y el Caribe.
¿Tanto han cambiado las cosas últimamente? ¿Se dice _Suramérica_ en España y _Sudamérica_ en Colombia? ¿Es que ya no vivo en _Sudamérica_ ni soy _sudamericano_ como creía?

A ver qué opinan ustedes.

Saludos desde ¿Sudamérica?


----------



## pickypuck

Con los flujos migratorios ya se puede oír de todo en todos sitios, pero en España, según mi experimencia, lo común es Sudamérica y sudamericano. Creo que las Academias prefieren Suramérica y suramericano, porque decirlo con de es un galicismo.

Saludos desde Nordeamérica


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Como español, y por alusiones, comparto tu sorpresa. Siempre hubiera dicho que las formas predominantes en mi país eran *Sudamérica *y *sudamericano* (sin que esas otras que mencionas fueran incorrectas, por supuesto). 

Saludos,  
N


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia se dice *Suramérica*. 

Yo digo *Sudamérica* por deformación profesional. Mea culpa.

Me parece que queda mejor con *r*, ya que casi nadie dice _*sud,*_ a secas, aunque ésta sea una variante aceptada de *sur*.

(Nota: Ya nos van a empezar a llamar *suracas* en España....)


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Sí es interesante sí. Yo también coincido con Pickypuck y Namarme, en que es más común oir Sudamérica o sudamericano, en España. Es más, juraría que en el colegio me ensañaron que era mejor decirlo así, pero como ha pasado bastante tiempo tampoco estoy seguro.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Aserolf

Namarne said:


> Hola:
> 
> Como español, y por alusiones, comparto tu sorpresa. Siempre hubiera dicho que las formas predominantes en mi país eran *Sudamérica *y *sudamericano* (sin que esas otras que mencionas fueran incorrectas, por supuesto).
> 
> Saludos,
> N


 Lo mismo digo yo de México.
Mi costumbre es decir *Sudamérica *y *sudamericano* y si comienzo a decir lo otro me sentiría extraña...

Sds;o) (Un abrazo a mi estimado Jordi!)


----------



## ManPaisa

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Sí es interesante sí. Yo también coincido con Pickypuck y Namarme, en que es más común oir Sudamérica o sudamericano, en España. Es más, juraría que en el colegio me ensañaron que era mejor decirlo así, pero como ha pasado bastante tiempo tampoco estoy seguro.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Es que pasa mucho tiempo entre las publicaciones de la RAE. Lo que uno aprende cuando es joven ya ha cambiado en la siguiente publicación--30 años más tarde.


----------



## Calambur

Aviador said:


> acabo de buscar en el DRAE en línea el término _sudamericano_ y, con asombro, vi que remitía a _suramericano_. Además, en la definición bajo _suramericano_ dice "_Natural de Suramérica o América del Sur_". Es decir, ¡no considera válida la forma _Sudamérica_!, deduzco.


 
Según entiendo al Santo RAE, cuando remite de una palabra a otra, las dos palabras son válidas, pero recomienda aquella donde aparece la definición, en este caso: "suramericano".
Cuando yo iba a la escuela primaria nos enseñaban esa palabra con "r", pero luego el uso la ha impuesto con "d". Así que, tranquilo, Aviador: somos sudamericanos.

Además, el DUE (2a. edición electrónica) invierte la cuestión, y define en "sudamericano".
¡Pero el DUE 2a. edición...!.


----------



## Pinairun

Lo cierto es que Sudamérica sigue estando en el mismo sitio.
En el DPD:
*Sudamérica*
Tanto _América del Sur_ como _Sudamérica_ son designaciones geográficas válidas del subcontinente americano que engloba los países situados al sur del istmo de Panamá: _«Aislado en el corazón de Sudamérica _[...], _el Paraguay había sido la reserva colonial de los jesuitas»_ (Fuentes _Espejo_ [Méx. 1992]). *La variante Suramérica es también* *válida, pero menos frecuente*: _«Determinados países de Centroamérica y Suramérica temen las acentuadas presiones sobre sus bosques nativos»_ (Pérez _Derecho_ [Col. 2000]). Paralelamente, el gentilicio *sudamericano es de uso más frecuente que suramericano. *

Saludos


----------



## Masuas

Pienso que se usan las dos formas  Aunque vale mencionar que los brasileiros dicen America do Sul;  sinembargo, al referirse al sur este o al sur oeste, ellos  dicen :  SUDESTE Y SUDOESTE, me imagino que por aquello de la fonética, pues sonaría un tanto extraño decir SULESTE O SULOESTE verdad?
También me parece correcto decir América del Sur, pues nos referimos a que somos del continente de América mas del amado Sur.  Los de Estados Unidos se refieren como America en vez de Estados Unidos de Norteamérica, aunque también dicen United States of America, que está mal porque ninguno de los otros países forma parte de ésa UNIDAD.
Brasil también es Estados Unidos do Brasil, pero al menos reducido a su territorio.
Pero la gente tiende a ignorar éstas pequeñas curiosidades idiomáticas que en realidad no afectan a persona alguna,... así que, AVIADOR, sigue volando en tu avioneta linguística y mira con languidez lo que la humanidad ha hecho de nuestro lenguaje.

1 abrazo


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Por acá es Sudamérica y sudamericano.


----------



## Masuas

Yo soy colombiano, pero como decía mi ex-esposa que era del mero D.F.
  órale mi cuate ! 

Un abrazote.


----------



## lautaro

Tema interesante...y también consideramos que se dice América del Sur y no *América del Sud. Por lo tanto en este caso no se respeta la equivalencia.


----------



## chics

Yo siempre creí que la sola forma correcta era *suramericano*, y que si oía algua vez *sudamericano*, en Barcelona, era por infuencia del catalán (en catalán "sur" se dice "sud"). Por supuesto jamás escribiría en castellano "Sud América" ni nada parecido ni pensaba que se puediera ver o escuchar en otras regiones.

Será la hipercorrección causada por el bilingüismo pero, por otra parte ¿de donde viene la "d" si no es de "sud"? ¿se dice así en otras partes? ¿es por cacofonía? esta vez segro que no es por el inglés...


----------



## lautaro

chics said:


> Será la hipercorrección causada por el bilingüismo pero, por otra parte ¿de donde viene la "d" si no es de "sud"? ¿se dice así en otras partes? ¿es por cacofonía? esta vez segro que no es por el inglés...


 
¿Sabes que me causa gran curiosidad esta hipótesis?
Qué bueno sería si alguien pudiera investigar acerca de ésto.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Del DPD:

*b)* Antepuesto a adjetivos gentilicios o derivados de topónimos, significa ‘del sur’ y puede aparecer tanto ante vocal como ante consonante: _suramericano, surafricano, surcoreano, survietnamita, suryemení, surasiático,_ etc. Ante vocal puede usarse también la forma _sud-,_ que en algunos casos da lugar a variantes mayoritarias, como en el caso de _sudamericano,_ _sudafricano _y_ sudasiático,_ más frecuentes que _suramericano,_ _surafricano_ y _surasiático_.

No sé a ustedes, pero a mí se me hace más fácil pronunciar sudafricano que surafricano; pero se me facilita más decir sureste y suroeste que sudeste y sudoeste.


----------



## ManPaisa

chics said:


> Será la hipercorrección causada por el bilingüismo pero, por otra parte ¿de donde viene la "d" si no es de "sud"? ¿se dice así en otras partes? ¿es por cacofonía? esta vez segro que no es por el inglés...



Podría ser por el francés, que tanto ha influido en el español, sobre todo en las épocas de esplendor de Francia.


----------



## Masuas

Yo estoy de acuerdo casi con todos.

Podría ser que alguna vez en los anales del tiempo, se dijera : Africa del Sur, América del Sur, Sur del Asia etc. , y se vino a abreviar con Sudáfrica, sudamérica, etc. '??
No me acuerdo como decir SUR en Latín. Será SUD?  Quizá los franceses lo adoptaron por aquello de las lenguas derivadas de la lengua de Roma que es el latín?
Tutti siamo latini.  Todos somos latinos.

Gracias


----------



## 0scar

chics said:


> ¿de donde viene la "d" si no es de "sud"? ¿se dice así en otras partes? ¿es por cacofonía? esta vez seguro que no es por el inglés...


 
*sur**.*
(Del fr. _sud,_ y este del inglés ant. _sûþ_).

RAE (C)


----------



## 0scar

Masuas said:


> No me acuerdo como decir SUR en Latín. Será SUD? Quizá los franceses lo adoptaron por aquello de las lenguas derivadas de la lengua de Roma que es el latín?
> Tutti siamo latini. Todos somos latinos.
> 
> Gracias


 
Yo tampoco me acuerdo, es decir nunca lo supe, pero yo comenzaría a buscar por _australis._

_Tutti siamo latini _menos los franceses que son galos y francos, y los españoles que son celtas, iberos, vascos y no se que más, ni los etruscos, italos, lombardos. etc. de Italia,  y los amerindios que son principalmente mongoloides


----------



## Masuas

Check this out.
Sud viene del árabe shem'sud'din
Sud significa - my secreto.
Interesantísimo pensar que todo ésto podría derivarse de la biblia en cuanto a Noé se refiriese. Me acuerdo que uno de los hijos se llamó SEM ( Shem in english) y cuando, de acuerdo a la biblia, los hijos de Noé se largaron a los cuatro vientos y uno de ellos, Shem, fuera hacia el Sur y lo tuviera como secreto.  Saudi arabia? Semítico?
Si alguien puede derramar sabiduría sobre ésto, por favor, soy todo oídos.

Gracias


----------



## Namarne

Aquí lo derivan de una base protogermánica, común a la palabra para designar al *sol*, ya que es el punto cardinal que mira al mediodía. (Desde el norte, supongo).


----------



## 0scar

Parece que viene del nombre del enano Suôri de la mitólogia nórdica

"Con la parte cóncava del cráneo levantaron la bóveda celeste, que es sostenida por cuatro enanos llamados Norðri, Suðri, Austri y Vestri (los puntos cardinales"

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmología_nórdica


----------



## Masuas

Qué curioso.
El primero que mencioné: Shem'suddin, también significa: Sun of the Faith, sol de la fé.
Quizá la idea de LO DIOS también se derive de allá?  Bueno, todo éste fandango y laberinto de la metempsicosis ( transmigración de almas) la empaezaron los egipcios, que no estan muy lejos de Arabia, con el boleto de entrada que había de pagar el que fuera a morir, para poder entrar a la ''buena vida'' después de cesar la existencia corporal . El que no tuviera suficiente dinero para pagar su pasaje al paraíso, pues los sacerdotes egipcios le negaban el derecho: muy parecido a las casas funerarias de hoy. Todo ésto está en el Libro de los Muertos ( The book of the dead). Qué morboso!


----------



## pickypuck

chics said:
			
		

> ¿de donde viene la "d" si no es de "sud"? ¿se dice así en otras partes? ¿es por cacofonía? esta vez seguro que no es por el inglés...


 


			
				ManPaisa said:
			
		

> Podría ser por el francés, que tanto ha influido en el español, sobre todo en las épocas de esplendor de Francia.


 
El Tesoro de la Lengua Francesa establece que sud entró en el francés a través del inglés antiguo sur. Etymonline (enlace de Nanarme) establece que en ambos idiomas, castellano y francés, las formas sud y sur son préstamos del germánico, lengua en donde el término provendría del nórdico antiguo, relacionando esto con lo que dice 0scar. A partir de ahí el protogermánico, el protoindoeuropeo, hasta llegar al unga unga 

De todas formas, esto ya sería la etimología de sur/sud. Si nos centramos en el posible origen de esa de en castellano, en mi mensaje ya comenté que la de de sudamericano entró en el castellano por influjo del francés. Al menos esta es la teoría más extendida. Por eso el DRAE remite a "suramericano" al considerarlo un galicismo. Ahora bien, como el DPD dice que el uso mayoritario en la actualidad es el de "sudamericano", no es de extrañar que en las nuevas ediciones del DRAE sea "suramericano" el que remita a "sudamericano".

Saluros


----------



## lautaro

Namarne said:


> ... designar al *sol*, ya que es el punto cardinal que mira al mediodía. (Desde el norte, supongo).


 
y me pregunto... ¿Será por éso que, aquí en Italia, al Sur le dicen "Mezzogiorno" o sea "Mediodía"?


----------



## Ynez

Yo creo recordar que los mapas del colegio eran de _Suramérica_. Ahora es más normal _Sudamérica_, sí.

_América del Sur_ también me resulta familiar.


----------



## oa2169

Buenas tardes compañeros:

En otro hilo se discutió las forma como se escriben estas palabras (Sur América o Suramérica) y allí se dió la variante Sudamérica.

Por qué Su*d*américa? Pareciera que lo correcto fuera Su*r*américa (porque queda al sur del continente Americano)

Como se dió el cambio de la *r* a la *d*?

Agradezco sus opiniones


----------



## ampurdan

Hola oa2169:

Esta es la explicación que da el DPD en la voz "sur-":



> *b)* Antepuesto a adjetivos gentilicios o derivados de topónimos, significa ‘del sur’ y puede aparecer tanto ante vocal como ante consonante: _suramericano, surafricano, surcoreano, survietnamita, suryemení, surasiático,_ etc. Ante vocal puede usarse también la forma _sud-,_ que en algunos casos da lugar a variantes mayoritarias, como en el caso de _sudamericano,_ _sudafricano _y_ sudasiático,_ más frecuentes que _suramericano,_ _surafricano_ y _surasiático_.




"Sur" viene del francés "sud" que a su vez viene del antiguo inglés, según el RAE, así que supongo que es normal que en algunos lugares conserve su etimología e imite el francés.


----------



## oa2169

Claro, olvidé consultar el DPD y el DRAE. Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

*

Por acá es mucho más común escuchar "Sudamérica".


----------



## pedro8500

Honeypum said:


> Mmmm... pues no lo sé, la verdad.
> 
> Suramérica no me suena a criollo, la gente de Sudamérica decimos que somos de Sudamérica, no de Suramérica.


 
No todos, aquí en Colombia casi nadie dice Sudamérica
todos dicen Suramérica


----------



## Red Blood

Acá en Argentina sonaría terrible Suramérica, pero el amigo colombiano bien nos aclara que allí en la tierra del pibe Valderrama (y el palomo Usuriaga, Mondragón ) es común. El oído se acostumbra a determinados términos y fonética.
Por ejemplo no puede dejar de causarme gracia, y eso que tuve abuela española, oir pronunciar la Z en cielo por los españoles, aún sabiendo que es lo correcto !! . Imagino que a los españoles les debe pasar lo mismo con nosotros a la inversa.
En Buenos Aires, cuando era chico, había muchísimos españoles, y se mezclaban los acentos. Imagino lo que habrá sido Buenos Aires a fines del siglo XIX cuando se escuchaba italiano (la mitad de la población era italiana o española entonces), el español de la península y el español criollo. Una verdadera ensalada idiomática  

Saludos


----------



## Agiii

Pero si es verdad, como escriben, que _Suramé__rica _no suena bien en muchos países y generalmente la forma _Sudamérica_ se usa más y es "más natural", ¿por qué es la _Comunidad de Naciones *Suramericanas*_ y no _Sudamericanas?
_
Saludos_.
_


----------



## flljob

Ambas son correctas:
*sur-**.*


*1. *elem. compos. *sud-.*

Como puedes ver, el DRAE prefiere el prefijo sud-.

Saludos


----------



## Filimer

Agiii said:


> Pero si es verdad, como escriben, que _Suramé__rica _no suena bien en muchos países y generalmente la forma _Sudamérica_ se usa más y es "más natural", ¿por qué es la _Comunidad de Naciones *Suramericanas*_ y no _Sudamericanas?_


Yo tengo una teoría: al ponerle el nombre a la Unión de Naciones Suramericanas/Sudamericanas fue preponderante la abreviatura Unasur que significa "una sur" (unir al sur). Eso hizo preferir una variante por sobre la otra.

Yo escucho _suramericano_ e inmediatamente me imagino a un español que trata de usar una palabra lo más diferente posible de _sudaca._


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú decimos mayoritariamente América del Sur y Sudamérica. El adjetivo más común es sudamericano, aunque tal vez haya alguien que pronuncie 'suramericano'.


----------



## Aviador

Hubo otro hilo al respecto hace algún tiempo: _*Sudamérica/sudamericano o Suramérica/suramericano*_.

Saludos.


----------



## juesq2

Manuel Julbe said:


> ¿Por qué se empeña la gente en decir Sudamérica cuando el punto cardinal es Sur, y no ¿"Sud"?
> ¿No sería más correcto decir Suramérica?



En Colombia se dice Suramérica, no se escucha que nadie use Sudamérica.


----------



## raulcvc

El diccionario de la Real Academia de la Lengua, que es el diccionario oficial en España, admite la palabras *Sudamericano* y *Suramericano* al que define como aquel que procede de *Suramérica* o América del Sur. Sin embargo no están registradas en él ni la palabras *Sudamérica* ni *Suramérica*.



> *suramericano**, na**.*
> 
> * 1.* adj. Natural de Suramérica o América del Sur. U. t. c. s.
> * 2.* adj. Perteneciente o relativo a esta parte de América.


----------



## Birke

Manuel Julbe said:


> ¿Por qué se empeña la gente en decir Sudamérica cuando el punto cardinal es Sur, y no ¿"Sud"?



Yo le oí decir una vez a Quintín Cabrera*, con risa y con pena, que se le decía Sudamérica por lo que suda la pobre, tan maltratada. 

* http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quintín_Cabrera


----------



## Señor K

Yo entiendo claramente "Suramérica", pero en Chile decimos la palabrita con "d". Es mi aporte de hoy.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Suramérica tiende a pronunciarse Sur-américa, mientras que Sudamérica se pronuncia, más naturalmente en español, como Su-da-mérica. Está más soldada la palabra que parece única la versión con sur- parecen dos palabras. Creo que la prosodia tiene aquí bastante que ver.


----------



## GeriReshef

Lo que yo entiendo de este hilo es que Sudamérica es el continente donde Argentina está ubicada, 
y Suramérica es el continente donde Colombia está ubicada..


----------



## gabbytaa

GeriReshef said:


> Lo que yo entiendo de este hilo es que Sudamérica es el continente donde Argentina está ubicada,
> y Suramérica es el continente donde Colombia está ubicada..



No es así Geri. Es "Sudamérica" y "Centroamérica", o América del Sur y América Central. Pero no tiene nada que ver con la ubicación de Argentina o de Colombia. Aclarando que tanto Colombia como Argentina están en América del Sur.


----------



## Aviador

Gabbytaa, creo que en el comentario de GeriReshef hay una cuota de humor sarcástico. Creo que es por allí que deberías interpretar su intervención.


----------



## Daniel López

Creo que es importante la cuestión fonética. Por lo general parece que urameri- urafri- -ureste, etc. son como aliteraciones más extrañas al oído de la mayoría que -udameri-udafri-udeste. Tal vez entre tanta vocal la transición de sonidos /s+r+m/ no facilita el ritmo tanto como /s+d+m/.


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Manuel Julbe said:


> ¿Por qué se empeña la gente en decir Sudamérica cuando el punto cardinal es Sur, y no ¿"Sud"?
> ¿No sería más correcto decir Suramérica?



Técnicamente sí.

En lo personal digo y escribo ambas formas.

Saludos.


----------



## Aviador

Manuel Julbe said:


> ¿Por qué se empeña la gente en decir Sudamérica cuando el punto cardinal es Sur, y no ¿"Sud"?
> ¿No sería más correcto decir Suramérica?


En mi caso, mi empeño en decir _Sudamérica_ se debe a que ésta es la forma que aprendí desde mi infancia. De hecho, sólo me enteré de que algunos decían _Suramérica_ cuando, ya de a adulto, tuve contacto con gente de otros lugares de nuestro continente. En Chile nadie dice _Suramérica_, tampoco en los otros países del Cono Sur de Sudamérica ni en España que son los lugares del mundo hispnohablante con los que siempre tuve más contacto.
El próximo año se realizarán aquí los _Juegos Suramericanos_ y en los medios de comunicación ya hay publicidad del gobierno al respecto. No deja de parecerme extraño oír voces con acento chileno decir "Suramericanos" en esos anuncios.
Respecto de la legitimidad del término Sudamérica y su gentilicio sudamericano, creo que no hay duda. Basta consultar los diccionarios:


> *sud-**.*(Cf. _sur_).*
> 1.* elem. compos. Significa 'sur'. _Sudoeste, sudafricano._​
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


Cuando se usa como prefijo, el término _sur_ toma la forma _sud_. Tan simple como eso.


----------



## wyup

Aunque en España es más frecuente, la prensa y los medios debieran favorecer 'Suramérica', 'sureste', 'Suráfrica', por ser -sud una influencia del francés. De hecho, el diccionario de la RAE de 2001 no incluía 'Sudamérica', y yo en los libros de texto que estudié en la escuela señalaban los continentes como 'Norteamérica' y 'Suramérica'. Así, 'Sureste asiático' me suena mejor que 'sudeste asiático', puesto que es sur y no sud. Hay que aislarse de los anglicismos y galicismos, si no nos comen.


----------



## Jonno

> De hecho, el diccionario de la RAE de 2001 no incluía 'Sudamérica'



Hola wyup, te doy la bienvenida a WordReference 

No me encajan tus datos.

En el DRAE, al menos en la versión web edición 22ª que se puede consultar en www.rae.es, no se encuentra ni una forma ni otra. Normalmente el DRAE no recoge topónimos, salvo que en alguna acepción sean una palabra de uso común.

Pero "sudamericano" aparece en el DRAE en 1899, tiene su pico de uso en 1942, y a partir de ahí ha ido descendiendo hasta mantenerse más o menos estable (fuente dirae.es). Por su parte "suramericano" no aparece en el DRAE hasta 1970 según la misma fuente (dirae.es). La frecuencia en el CREA es casi el triple con la variante "sud" que con "sur".


----------



## Brayan Mata

En *Venezuela *sólo se usa suramericano, Suramérica, surafricano, Surárica, Sureste, Suroeste, Sureño. Acá al escuchar *sudamericano *nos suena como una expresión *argentina* y a la vez extraña, esto no quiere decir que sea incorrecto. De igual modo el creciente roce con otros países hace que para nosotros sea menos incomodo escuchar Sudamerica, sin embargo somos caribeños y aquí siempre se dirá *SURAMÉRICA*.


----------



## Aviador

Brayan Mata said:


> ... Acá al escuchar *sudamericano *nos suena como una expresión *argentina* y a la vez extraña...


Bueno, Brayan Mata, quizá después de leer las intervenciones en este hilo, _Sudamérica_ y _sudamericano_ te sonarán no sólo a "expresión argentina", sino también chilena, española, mexicana, paraguaya y uruguaya, entre otros.


----------

